# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ne medresè perkujtohet 710 vjetori i themelimit te Perandorise pushtuese Osmane

## Korcar-L1

Si lajm eshte relativisht i vjeter por me beri shume pershtypje titulli dhe me pas permbajtja. Ja vlen ta lexoni.

Ne medresè perkujtohet 710 vjetori i themelimit te Perandorise pushtuese Osmane
    stema-perandorise-osmane(Ne shkollen ku mesohet Fjala e Zotit perkujtohet themelimi i Perandorise pushtuese Osmane)

Shkoder Maj 2009

    Në kuadër të 710 vjetorit të themelimit të Perëndorisë Osmane, në medrezenë ‘’Haxhi ShehShamia’,’ u organizua një takim me pedagogun dhe historianine Universitetit të Shkodrës ‘’, Luigj Gurakuqi,
    Pr.Dr.Bajram Xhafa, ku merrnin pjesë nxënës të kësaj medrezeja, dega e djemve dhe stafi pedagogjiki degës së djemve dhe i degës së vajzave. Takimi u organizua në mjediset e bibliotekës së medrezesë, një ambjet ky shumë komod dhe i pranueshëm për të realizuar takime me një tematikë të tillë. Në temen që trajtoi , Pr.Dr. Bajram Xhafa, në kuadrin e 710 vjetorit të themelimit të Perëndorisë Osmane, ai foli për raportet e kësaj Perëndorie me popullin shqiptar me të cilin e lidhi fatit të bashkëjetojë për disa shekuj me rrallë. Në bisedë u theksua se shqiptarët dhe turqit nuk paten një raport të mirëfilltë pushtues dhe të pushtuar, por *raporti real ishte një bashkëjetese e mirëfilltë* e cila u reflektua tek pjesëmarrja e shqiptarëve ne sferat më të larta të qeverisjes së Perëndorisë Osmane. Per këtë dëshmon edhe numuri i konsiderueshë m i shqiptarëve në parlamentin e Perëndorisë Osmane, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe figura e njohur e Ismail Qemalit dhe e 40 kryeministrave të kësaj Perëndorie të cilët ishin shqiptarë. *Medrezistët u njohën edhe me informacione për betejen e Fushë Kosovës, ku ushtria osmane fitoi mbi një kualicion të domonuar nga serbët, betejë në të cilën ra shehid Sulltan Murati, i cili, përmes një luteje që kishte bërë një natë para betejës, kishte kërkuar nga Allahu xh.sh.që t’ia plotësonte këtë kërkesë që islami kurrë të mos shuhej në hapesirën kosovare.* Gjithashtu, medrezistën u njohën edhe me informacione mbi Camërinë e cila ka mbetur jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë, me gjithë përpjekjet e Perendorisë Osman për të penguar një gjë e tillë. *Ajo që kishte rendësi në këtë bisedë ishte idea se ardhja e Perëndorisë Osmane në Shqipëri ishte një mundësi përcaktuese që shqiptarët të shpëtonin nga asimilimi ortodoks dhe humbja e identitetit të tyresi shqiptarë.*. Medrezistët i përcillnin me shumë kujdes fjalët dhe mendimet e Pr. Dr. Bajram Xhafës, sepse ishin informacione që ata i ndëgjonin për here të pare. Pas përfundimit të kësaj bisede,medrezistë ve iu dha mundësia që të bënin pyetje në lidhje me temen e trajtuar, *duke marrë njëkohësisht përgjigje kompetente* nga Pr.Dr.BajramXhafa. Biseda, që u zhvillua në Medrezen e ‘’Haxhi Sheh Shamia’,’ eshtë një përpjekje sa modeste, aq edhe serioze për t’u përcjellë medrezistëve një mesazh të saktë, të sinqertë , për të vërtetën e mardhënjeve të Perëndorisë Osmane me shqiptarët, si antiteze e një dizinformimi të qëllimshëm që vazhdojnë të bëjnë mediat për të vërtetën e këtyre mardhënjeve e cila, sipas historianeve dhe politikanëve të Turqisë gjendet vetëm në arkivate shtetit turk. Në fund, drejtoria e medrezesë, ’Haxhi Sheh Shamia’,’ falenderoi Pr.Dr. Bajram Xhafën për biseden e mbajtur, duke i premtuar gatishmërinë për të vazhduar bashkëpunimin në mes të medrezesë dhe z. Bajram Xhafa edhe në të ardhmen.

Marre nga
Link1 Link2

----------


## POKO

Te gezohesh se te ka shpetuar nje poshtues nga nje poshtues tjeter i thone kesaj pune....E mjere ky popull,se cfare pisellekut mbane per mbrenda !

----------


## D@mian

Eshte normale per trashegimtaret kulturore te Perandorise Osmane te kremtojne (nuk ka gje te keqe).

Anormalja eshte kur disa prej tyre kane nervin te kerkojne zhvatjen e identetit Evropian te banoreve autoktone.

----------


## Explorer

> ra shehid Sulltan Murati, i cili, përmes një luteje që kishte bërë një natë para betejës, kishte kërkuar nga Allahu xh.sh.që t’ia plotësonte këtë kërkesë që islami kurrë të mos shuhej në hapesirën kosovare.


All-llahu xh.sh i shperblefte te gjithe muslimanet dhe shehidet, te cilet luten per dominimin e fese Islame. 




> Ajo që kishte rendësi në këtë bisedë ishte idea se ardhja e Perëndorisë Osmane në Shqipëri ishte një mundësi përcaktuese që *shqiptarët të shpëtonin nga asimilimi ortodoks* dhe humbja e identitetit të tyresi shqiptarë


Sikurse ne '97-ten, greku u pregadit me tanke te futet ne Shqiperi, por baba turku i tha se nese i prek ti vellezerit e mi ka per te te gjetur e zeza. 
Greku me bisht nder shale u kthue si qen prapa.
Shum tutet greku prej baba Turkut.

----------


## D@mian

P.sh.:




> por baba turku i tha


 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 
.......

----------


## Kavir

Bir Selman i babes......

----------


## Homer

Me pak fjal i bie sikur Turku paska ardhe si bamires me na çliru nga pushtuesit Serbo-Grek ...  :xx: 

Nuk na e ka fajin Turku neve se Shqiperia ka dasht, do dhe gjithmone do te doj at qe e ka ma te madh ...

----------


## Anesti_55

> Ajo që kishte rendësi në këtë bisedë ishte idea se ardhja e Perëndorisë Osmane në Shqipëri ishte një mundësi përcaktuese që shqiptarët të shpëtonin nga asimilimi ortodoks dhe humbja e identitetit të tyresi shqiptarë..


Nje nga proverbat me popullore te shqipetareve ka qene dhe eshte-
*"O Zot me jep men sa per te lidhe ushkurin e brekeve(me rujte nerin), te tjerat mi jep fat!!!"*
Mendoni se Zoti ja ka plotesu kete deshire shqipetareve ?Per ma pa breke (pa ndere) e me injorant, si dhe me pa fat se shqipetaret, ne kete bote nuk ka.
Ma popul palle ske kue gjen.Ka 500 vjet qe ka ngordhe nje komb i tere prej turqise, e kerkon te gezoje se paskan qene dhe 50 kryeministra shqipetare qe kane udhehequr pushtuesin e tyre.Merreni me mend se c'popull jane turqit kur kane mbete me i drejtu shqipetaret!!!Troke!*Ne fakt Erion Bracia ma mbush menjen qe mund te drejtoje BE, kur ti vije rradha e presidences.Hajde palle me kuintal hajde.  Ri nga rine dhe e qesin nga nje gjo, me te lujte nga fiqiri.  boboboboooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!*HAhaaaaa. Hej zot i maodh qi i shkrujne lajmet ship qe ska birkurve ti kuptoje, se vallai as per 1000 vjet s'kishim me e pa europen.

----------


## gjirfabe

> ...Në bisedë u theksua se shqiptarët dhe turqit nuk paten një raport të mirëfilltë pushtues dhe të pushtuar, por raporti real ishte një bashkëjetese e mirëfilltë ...


Hahaha!

Nje bashkejetese e mirefillte!

Jeni ne vete apo ju ka ikur edhe ai pak tru qe keni pasur?
Nuk e keni pare kalane Krujes se si eshte rrenuar nge kjo "bashkejetese".Nuk e dini se sa mijera arberore u vrane dhe u masakruan nge trupat turke jo vetem gjete kohes se Skenderbeut por edhe shume kohe pas saj?
Nuk ju kujtohet kryengritja shqiptare e kryesuar nga Pjeter Budi ne Kosove ne vitet 1600?
Apo Masakra e Manastirit ne vitin 1830 ku u masakruan ne menyre te pabese te gjithe kreret e Shqiperise?
Po Lidhja e Prizrentit dhe shtypja me gjak e saj ju kujtohet apo i keni harruar?

Po te llogjikojme me llogjiken e Bajram Xhafes duhet te kremtojme edhe 7 Prillin sepse Italia nuk ishte pushtues por kemi pasur nje "bashkejetese te mirefillte".Nuk ju kujtohet se Italia ndertoi qytetet dhe solli zhvimllim?Po studentet shqiptare qe i arsimoi?Po keshtu shume shqiptare paten poste gjate "bashkejeteses me italianet".Hajde ta perkujtojme kete dite te bekuar Bajram,pavaresisht se shkelim mbi gjakun e Mujo Ulqinakut dhe dhjetera martireve te tjere dhe tallemi me komandantin e rezistences Abaz Kupi.Ska problem se me llogjiken e Bajramit dhe atyre qe e miratojne kete klloun,italianet  nuk duhet te jene pushtues.


......


> Gjithashtu, medrezistën u njohën edhe me informacione mbi Camërinë e cila ka mbetur jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë, me gjithë përpjekjet e Perendorisë Osman për të penguar një gjë e tillë....


Cameria mbeti jashte kufijve te Shqiperise sepse se pari "vellezerit turq" Vrane Ali Pashen dhe se dyti po keta "vellezer" nuk pranuan kerkesat e shqiptareve qe te ishin ne nje vilajet te perbashket qe nga Kosova deri ne Cameri.Per te mos thene pastaj qe vrane dhe persekutuan te gjithe ata te krishtere dhe muslimane shqiptare qe mesonin dhe perhapnin shqipen.




 ......


> Ajo që kishte rendësi në këtë bisedë ishte idea se ardhja e Perëndorisë Osmane në Shqipëri ishte një mundësi përcaktuese që shqiptarët të shpëtonin nga asimilimi ortodoks dhe humbja e identitetit të tyresi shqiptarë....


 ...

Shqiptaret para se te vinin turqit nuk kishin asnje rrezik asimilimi.Kjo qe thote Bajrami ketu eshte komplet genjeshter.Ke shembuj arbereshet e Italise qe edhe sot pas 600 vjetesh nuk jane asimiluar,megjithese kane jetuar larg Shqiperise.Sic e shihni ata nuk kishin nevoje per zgjedhen turke qe te mbeteshin shqiptare.

......


> Medrezistët u njohën edhe me informacione për betejen e Fushë Kosovës, ku ushtria osmane fitoi mbi një kualicion të domonuar nga serbët, betejë në të cilën ra shehid Sulltan Murati, i cili, përmes një luteje që kishte bërë një natë para betejës, kishte kërkuar nga Allahu xh.sh.që t’ia plotësonte këtë kërkesë që islami kurrë të mos shuhej në hapesirën kosovare...


 ....

Kush i beson keto idiotesira?Kaq idiota na di ky Bajrami ne shqiptaret sa te besojme keto brockulla?
Shqiptaret katolike te Kosoves mesa duket jane deshmi e asaj qe islamismi ne Kosove nuk u shtri sac donte Sulltan Murati.Edhe atje ku u shtri eshte shume liberal,pra u shtri alla shqiptarce.

......


> për të vërtetën e mardhënjeve të Perëndorisë Osmane me shqiptarët, si antiteze e një dizinformimi të qëllimshëm që vazhdojnë të bëjnë mediat për të vërtetën e këtyre mardhënjeve e cila, sipas historianeve dhe politikanëve të Turqisë gjendet vetëm në arkivate shtetit turk...


 ....

Shteti turk te hape arkivat e Skenderbeut dhe kryezoteve te tjere shqiptare qe i ban te kycura dhe nuk ja u jep shqiptareve.Kur ta beje kete atehere mund te shikojme edhe ate qe na thote Bajrami.


Te nderuar diksutante! Le ti themi gjerat ashtu sic jane.Turqia eshte ALEAT i yni.Jo mik, jo vella por ALEAT.Kemi mendime te ngjashme kunder dominimin greko-serb ne Ballkan.Natyrisht me Turqine kemi hesape te vjetra qe nga zgjedha 500 vjecare dhe deri ne marreveshja e 1922 me serbet per shpopullimin e Kosoves dhe trevave te tjera shqiptare ku 300mije shqiptare u detyruan te shperngulen me force nga dheu i tyre.Po keshtu edhe ngurimi per te perkrahur me force bombardimet e NATOs ne 1999.

Tani gjerat kane ndryshuar Turqia eshte ALEATI KRYESOR I SHBA dhe Israelit.Ka njohur Kosoven dhe po lobon ne te mire te saj.Ka marredhenie shume te mira me Shqiperine.Kjo mjafton qe ne te ndihemi te sigurte ne kete aleance.S'kemi perse i permendim kurdet apo palestinezet sepse ata nuk na ndihmojne ne ceshtjen tone edhe sikur te duan,le qe nuk duan.Presidenti Palentinez psh para disa ditesh ne nje vizite ne Beograd e tha hapur qe eshte ne anen e Serbise kur vjen puna per Kosoven.Pra me aleatet tane si Turqia dhe Israeli nuk duhet ti prishim punet,POR  ATA NUK JANE VELLEZERIT TANE.
SHBA dhe Angline e kemi MIQ.Kjo sepse ata vune koken ne rrezik qe shqiptaret te mos zhdukeshin.E njohen te paret Kosoven dhe po lobojne fuqishem per pavaresine e saj.

 Ne te gjithe shqiptare nga Shqiperia,Kosova,Maqedonia,Mali i Zi ,Lugina e Presheves,Diaspora,Cameria,Suli,Arvanitasit dhe Arbereshet te gjithe bashke te krishtere dhe muslimane, jemi VELLEZER.Fakti qe me disa vellezer mund te mos shkosh mire nuk do te thote qe nuk kemi dale nga nje nene Iliro-Arberia.Por mbi te gjitha ne kemi te perbashket pervec gjakut dhe zakoneve dhe Iliro-Arberine si nene.Ishalla Zoti ma ndihmon dhe ne ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin ne rrugen tone te ribashkimit kombetar.


Mirel Sharxhi, 
Boston,SHBA

----------


## urani29

Po mos vini kta turqit shqiptaret do hecnin me hapa se sllaven kan qen vetem rogtar te shqiptarve njerz qe kan pun me rrog te fisiniket shqiptar.
Ardhjes perendoris osmane duhet ti gezohen sllavet e jo shqiptaret pasi qe sllavet e shfrytzuan qe ne at koh ti krijonin kushtet per te bershtet e tyre qe me par nuk e egzistoni.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Le ti themi gjerat ashtu sic jane.Turqia eshte ALEAT i yni.Jo mik, jo vella por ALEAT.Kemi mendime te ngjashme kunder dominimin greko-serb ne Ballkan.Natyrisht me Turqine kemi hesape te vjetra qe nga zgjedha 500 vjecare dhe deri ne marreveshja e 1922 me serbet per shpopullimin e Kosoves dhe trevave te tjera shqiptare ku 300mije shqiptare u detyruan te shperngulen me force nga dheu i tyre.Po keshtu edhe ngurimi per te perkrahur me force bombardimet e NATOs ne 1999.


Me turqit asnjehere nuk kemi qene dhe s'do te jemi vellezer.

Vetem per ishkomunistet, turqit ashtu si dhe ruset, kinezet, etj. kur ja u donte interesi ishin "vellezer", por jo per popullin shqiptar.

Per momente dhe interesa te caktuar kemi qene dhe do te jemi ALEATE.

Por s'mund te harrojme kurre, se Shqiperia eshte sot  "kokoshi nje thele",  fale "dashurise se madhe" qe kishte Turqia per shqiptaret dhe trojet e tyre.

....

Jam myslyman bektashi, por se pari jam shqiptar dhe respektoj besimin dhe mendimin e çdo kujt tjeter, dhe nuk mendoj se duke share te tjeret shtoj vlerat e mendimit tim. 

.... 

Ben mire te lexosh librin e Sami Frasherit "Shqiperia ç'ka qene, ç'eshte, dhe ç'do te behet".
Samiu aty thote: "Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje mik te fuqishem, sa me larg te jete ay, aq me mire eshte per Shqiperine". (dhe argumenton me te drejte psene)

Dhe per MIK me te mire, vend me te fuqishem dhe me larg per Shqiperine se Amerika nuk ka sot ne bote!  

Mos harro se Samiu jetonte ne Stamboll dhe e njifte Turqine shume me mire se ne!





F.B.

Boston, MA

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> Hahaha!
> 
> Nje bashkejetese e mirefillte!
> 
> Jeni ne vete apo ju ka ikur edhe ai pak tru qe keni pasur?
> Nuk e keni pare kalane Krujes se si eshte rrenuar nge kjo "bashkejetese".Nuk e dini se sa mijera arberore u vrane dhe u masakruan nge trupat turke jo vetem gjete kohes se Skenderbeut por edhe shume kohe pas saj?
> Nuk ju kujtohet kryengritja shqiptare e kryesuar nga Pjeter Budi ne Kosove ne vitet 1600?
> Apo Masakra e Manastirit ne vitin 1830 ku u masakruan ne menyre te pabese te gjithe kreret e Shqiperise?
> Po Lidhja e Prizrentit dhe shtypja me gjak e saj ju kujtohet apo i keni harruar?
> ...


Shume koment i mire! Nuk kam se cfare i shtoj. Ne Shqiperi ka shume njerez qe me pare indetifikohen me ane te fese dhe kjo eshte fatkeqesi.

----------


## urani29

Turqit jan deg e rusve dhe ne nuk kemi as nje lidhje me ta .Turqit u vendosen ne Turqin e sotme si sllavet ne Ballkan po ata e erdhen ne Turqin e sotme shum me heret se sa sllavet ne ballkan turqit kan lidhje te forta me popullin rus dhe me ate mongol mendohet qe nje pjes vijn nga Mongolia dhe nje pjes nga Rusia.Qfar lidhje pakim ne me ta qe te festojm festen e perdoris tyre as nje lidhje ne nuk jemi as pak vllezr me turqit po kemi luftu kunder tyre plot 5 shekuj.Shihni si esht realiteti e jo si te don turku te bej vet se turkut i konvenon qe ti ju thot shqiptarve turq dhe ti detyroj qe ti bien para kambe te sulltanit pokjo ma nuk pin uj as kund.

----------


## OROSHI

asht me te vertete nje turp/marre e madhe per ne qe te festojme pushtimin e kombit tone,,,nuk kam fjale ta pershkruj dhembjen,,,,megjithse besoj qe vetem nji pakice asht me gjak renegatesh.
zaten Hamzai e te tjere a nuk e tradhtuan Gjergjin e madh?

----------


## urani29

> asht me te vertete nje turp/marre e madhe per ne qe te festojme pushtimin e kombit tone,,,nuk kam fjale ta pershkruj dhembjen,,,,megjithse besoj qe vetem nji pakice asht me gjak renegatesh.
> zaten Hamzai e te tjere a nuk e tradhtuan Gjergjin e madh?


Por ata qe kan festu mund te jen tuq qe kan mbet ne Shqipni qe nga koha e perendoris Otomane.Shqiptari i vertet nuk festo nje fest te turqve nuk ma thot mendja se nje shqiptar pa gjak te perzir do shkonte e te festonte ne nje fest turke.

----------


## skampin

Feja eshte fe Atdhe u eshte Atdhe.o njerz mos u beni pre e mashtrimeve se ky qe ka derguar kete shkrim eshte mbrojte i grekut janullatos qe ka vjedhur kreun e KOASH it.keta dy lloje speciesh greke dhe medresista qe i thurin lavde sulltan ashures jane te te njetit kallep.keta dy lloje jane te rrezikshem por me teper jane greket se keta injorante qe pranojne per babe jevgjit e arabise per arsye se nuk kane asgje ne dore kurse e kunderta ndodh me janullatistet qe perkrahen fuqimishem nga shteti grek kisha  greke dhe politikane te caktuar ¨shqipetare¨.
prandaj shikoni ujkun dhe jo gjurmen.

sa per sulltanin kur te me njere rruga ne fushe kosove do shkoj tja shuj nje qiri me shurre mu ke koka se ndoshta e ka marre etja.

----------


## ilia spiro

-Peseqind vjet miqesi nuk behen dot hasha ne nje dite, Ismail bej!

-Ato jane 500 vjet hasha, zoteri!

-Mos kujtoni se do te hiqni me nje te ngritur te flamurit Ismail Bej! Pas do te na kini tere jeten!

(Nga filmi "Nentori i dyte")

Ka patur te drejte regjizori i ketij filmi.

Dr. Bajram Xhafa, explorer, D@mian- juve jeni turq, e jo vetem ju, por shume te tjere qe nuk ja vlen t`i permendesh.  Shikoni nje teme te mbyllur me emertimin "Antiturqizmi eshte antishqiptarizem".

Lani gojen me acid (por kujdes mos digjeni), kur te permendni Anastasin. Ai eshte shume here me shqiptar se ju ne kete forum.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Lani gojen me acid (por kujdes mos digjeni), kur te permendni Anastasin. Ai eshte shume here me shqiptar se ju ne kete forum.



Spiridhon!

Se jemi kundra ca turkoshakeve, nuk do te thote se jemi pro mender grekut tend. 

Ti me ta njelloje je, vetem se llogarit paguse i keni te ndryshme.


Gjirfabe

 :qetesi:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Pse qfare pritet ju, perurim per clirimin e Shqiperise.

----------


## Qyfyre

Kushedi ca feste behet dhe neper medreset e Turqise ne 28 nentor  :buzeqeshje:  kshuqe mos u biem ne qafe kot ktyre tanve

----------

